

Ask HN: Any ActionScript Programmers in Attendance? - transburgh

I am planning to learn AS3 for personal and professional reasons. I have very, very little programming background and was hoping for advice on the best sources to begin my education.<p>I know that learning by doing is the best way to move forward. I was hoping for advice on any online tutorials or books that you have found helpful for someone in my position.<p>Thanks for all the help!!
======
chaosprophet
If you're familiar with Javascript, AS3 would be quite easy to grasp. Even
without prior knowledge of any ECMAScript-compliant language, AS3 is quite
easy to learn. If you are planning to make games using AS3, then you might
want to look at this: [http://www.brighthub.com/internet/web-
development/articles/1...](http://www.brighthub.com/internet/web-
development/articles/11010.aspx)

------
rmobin
I recently got interested in flash games development for fun, and found this
book to be pretty helpful: Foundation Game Design with Flash
(<http://www.friendsofed.com/book.html?isbn=1430218215>). It doesn't assume
any previous programming or flash experience, plus you get to make games!

